# Sage sale



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

ROD #1. SAGE RPLXi 9â€™0â€. 690-3. $ 400.00

ROD #2. SAGE RPLXi 9â€™0â€. 990-3. $ 400.00

ROD #3 SAGE KONNETIC ONE. 790-4. $ 400.00

ROD #4. SAGE. Z-AXIS. 790-4. $ 400.00

RODS ARE IN GREAT SHAPE...TECHNICALLY NEW CONDITION. ROD # 3 & 4 NEVER USED....

CAPT. J
832-627-5006


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

Feel free to counter offer ðŸ’µðŸ’°ðŸ‘


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

The last year of production for the Sage RPLXi fly rod was 2003. I bought a 10 wt. on Ebay five years ago for $75.00 in good condition. Your pricing is where I'm seeing XP rods in excellent condition sell for if and when they become available. And let's be serious, an RPLXi is nowhere close in action and performance to that of an XP! Just say'n! Two completely different rods.



RPLXi is a good rod for heavy lifting, works great on big reds. I over-lined my RPLXi by one weight. It loaded up without having to speed up my presentation. I did catch quite a few jacks too in 20 lb. range on it with no problem. Gave it to my grand nephew when he started saltwater fly fishing. I betting it's out in his garage somewhere?


----------

